# Want to see my butt ?



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

No, No Joe, especially not what YOU are thinking !!

Here is HIS butt !


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

It's an adorable butt!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

What a sexi Tush! Does he work out?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jun 27 2005, 05:28 PM
> *No, No Joe, especially not what YOU are thinking !!*


you girls are getting to know me all too well







now wheres that butt







what's he doing? peeking out the fence?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jun 27 2005, 05:55 PM
> *what's he doing? peeking out the fence?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75739*


[/QUOTE]
He's watching alll the "girl" fluffbutts go by







Very Cute!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cute little butt sticking up there!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a cute pic!! that would make for a cute "good bye" or "miss you" card for someone









the buttercup knows the phrase "show me your butt" AND "do you want momma to take the poo off your butt?" (when attempting Dangle-Poo Removal). she comes over and almost walks butt first just to show me, lol. 

havent seen a maltese butt that isnt simply adorable LOL!!!

ann marie and "baby got back" buttercup


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

oooo what a cute bootie love the way the hair hangs makes it look so round and BIG!!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

whoo hooo--baby got back


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

That is such a funny picture!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a cute butt


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jun 27 2005, 09:21 PM
> *whoo hooo--baby got back
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








i may have to implement some type of psychiatric(sP) evaluations before long


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jun 27 2005, 08:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i may have to implement some type of psychiatric(sP) evaluations before long
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=75836
[/B][/QUOTE]
ummmm...that was Ruby Jean not me......


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

what a great picture of the cutiest little hinny








By the way what kind of camara did you use great color


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh...how cute!!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

Such a cute heinie!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> By the way what kind of camara did you use great color[/B]


I have a Canon Power Shot S30


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. hahaha.. cute! :lol:


----------

